# Need some towels suggestion?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Some things just take a personal touch to buy. Buying on line would not give true color renditions. Go pick them out in person at your favorite towel store.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You need to 'feel' the towels unless you've bought them before and know what brand or store to order from.

Egyptian cotton was my first choice and only kind I bought for quality and softness. Recently had a hard time finding them due to growing problems of this cotton.

What I've done when ordering online is only buy one to personally inspect then order more if you like it.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I have always liked Ikea towels.
They sew a loop on one edge so the towel can be hung up on a hook easier.

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/departments/bathroom/20523/


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Ikea towels? I didn't know that they made towels. They can't be bad since there is no assembly required.


----------



## Endo78 (May 19, 2018)

hi everyone,

thanks for suggestions, i really would like to choose from a store but I don't have time for it, research as online and found some website. People are talking about Turkish and Egyptian cotton. They look like worth to try them. I am not sure for ikea, did anyone try ikea towels recently?


----------



## dannyd18 (May 30, 2018)

Hi Endo,

I can suggest some towels first of all, you need to check some features such as GSM, cotton quality ( Turkish or Egyptian cotton is pretty nice quality).

for GSM information

for Turkish Cotton 

for Egyptian Cotton


Check this information before deciding, And check these websites for shopping.

*Turkish Towels*

Huckberry Towels

Enchante Home Towels

Egyptian Towels

LL Bean Towel

Luxor Linens

Good Luck!


----------

